# Ford C-Max Energi



## Caps18 (Jun 8, 2008)

I drove my Dad's (and mine since I loaned him money for it) Ford C-Max Energi around town today. It is very nice and well engineered. They put a lot of thought into the EV mode and operation.

I was able to drive 20 miles and then plug it in, drive 4 more, plugged it in and then drive 3, then plugged it in and drove 3 to the level 2 charger. So, it went 33 miles on EV power, and had 17 miles left. It recharged faster than advertised from the level 2 charger from 2 miles range to 20 miles in 1 hour and 40 min.

Acceleration is plenty fine for this city. If your foot isn't on the brake or accelerator it will coast, and at low speeds there is an 'slow speed idle that moves the car once it is in motion. If you lightly touch the brake, it will engage the regenerative braking. When you fully stop the braking score comes up. In the first 100 miles, about 15 of them came from regenerative braking power.

The only problem is that the sun visor doesn't extend out, and the remote start doesn't allow you to specify if heat or a/c comes on when using the iPhone. There is a setting to choose the last mode it was in, but it didn't seem to work for us. The map was also missing one back country road and my sister's neighborhood. Well, it knew the road names, just the lines weren't showing up. And when you look up a contact's information in the phonebook of a bluetooth connected iPhone, you should be able to use the address listed to set as a destination.


----------



## Stefanie55 (Dec 17, 2013)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Caps18 (Jun 8, 2008)

The C-Max has been doing great and has been getting a lot of use. The heat zaps the battery range, as expected, and the level 1 (120V, 15A) that comes with it doesn't keep up with running the heater in the garage. I'm not sure if the level 2 one would let you pre-heat the car while plugged in, that would be a nice thing to have.


----------



## lordryck (Nov 29, 2008)

I've had a C-Max Energi since last March and we love it. We consistently got 25 miles of electric range during the Spring, Summer and Fall. This Winter, with temperatures consistently below freezing, the range drops to about 14. Additionally the gas engine will come on automatically to get things warmed up when you first start the car and occasionally when driving. Our commute is 16 miles so we drove most of the year gas-free (aside from long trips). This Winter, we've been using gas every trip, although a lot less than in the car it replaced.

We love the pre-heat function. It does indeed work on a 240 EVSE. I have the car set to be 72 degrees at 7:30am every work day. It's wonderful to get in a warm car, plus it helps energy use because the car doesn't have to spend electrons getting the cabin warm--only keeping it warm.


----------

